# Shipwreck..i Can't Wait..had To Pull The Trigger



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

on that walther p99 purchase..the gun show seemed so far away..(jan 20-21) lol..but i see one selling online for about $530....walther p99 AS 9mm black..
exactly what i wanted...i emailed the guy and he can guarantee his gun is new in the box...

it was listed as BLUE but he said it is actually black..

i'm gonna wait for your response and then i'm gonna pull the trigger..
my first online purchase .....yikes!! kinda nervous.......

what do u think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, we discussed the "blue" thing on another thread. I knew it HAD to be black - just a slang for a "blue steel" color, I guessed.

I'd get some pics up close, maybe. But, several others have ordered guns online before w/ no problems. It took me over 8 months to finally get my hands on a fullsize one in A/S since I was trying to find one locally - if U wait to get one, U may have to attend several gun shows to find an A/S model.

Up to U. Price isn't okay.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

shipwreck..can u take a look at this website...this is the one..

thanks..

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32922


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

buy it.....
I never heard a bad thing about Buds gunshop.....
I would take it before somebody else does


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

uncut said:


> buy it.....
> I never heard a bad thing about Buds gunshop.....
> I would take it before somebody else does


Yes, U are right. I've read many good things on various websites about them.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

SW - Found that blue P99 I KNEW I had seen before. The P99 RAM:










It is a simulation pistol, that has now been replaced by this:

http://www.carl-walther.info/dev2/index.php?company=walther&lang=DE&content=products&hid=2&uid=1&product=739

Now although it only fires simulation rounds, I have to lawyer ball you on this . . . still a P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen that before - But its not a REAL P99   

Maximo here has an all blue version of a SW99 that he uses to help shape holsters with. I wasn't counting the non working versions


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Ya it is almost the same. Except that the P99 RAM is fully functional (ie. striker, decocker, a real trigger). It also fires a cartridge that has a casing and primer. The only difference in the round is that there is paint where the slug should be. The slide even cycles from recoil.

I did not go low enough to consider a Blue Gun or and ASP (ASP's are red however). And if I were to consider those a P99 I would have to count those in my collection also, but I don't.

The P99 RAM is a real pistol, just specialized for non lethal training and force on force. The old model anyway. The new RAM is more of a paintball gun.


----------

